# Great success thanks 2 u - still need a little help please



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

My nightmare build is almost over and looking well on the up side thanks to you all!  I was able to connect everything and then power-up.  All fans are running, no error beep codes are going on, and I am a long way from despair of a week ago again thanks to you all!

Now, when I boot up I get one quick single beep and then everything is cool....except I can't get into the bios.  I checked the manual on the one short beep and it says VGA detected - No keyboard.  I tried two keyboards (PS2 and USB) and neither worked.  I plugged the USB into several USB connectors but no luck.  I also tried plugging the monitor into both the on-board video connector and the Radeon 5750 connector but still no luck.  Every time I boot up and hold down the delete key to get into the bios, the monitor just shows a black screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner.  Plmk of any tips I can apply to get past this as I am so close and SO HAPPY that it is going well!

Thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

Try rapid tapping of delete key as it is booting.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Aren't you using the GA-890GPA-UD3H?

On that board (and pretty much every other board that I know of) one short beep is the _everythings OK alarm_.

Try resetting the CMOS.  (If you've got a blinking cursor that means you have a video output-- Therefore, leave the cable plugged into whatever is giving you the blinking cursor.)

*↓* Good point.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

I think he is just trying to figure out how to enter bios. Just holding the delete key down won't get it.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Try rapid tapping of delete key as it is booting.



Thanks rickss69 - I did but no luck???


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

Next time you boot try unplugging the keyboard and then plug it back in...maybe it will prompt a driver search. Check device manager to see if all is well there and reload driver maybe?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Aren't you using the GA-890GPA-UD3H?
> 
> On that board (and pretty much every other board that I know of) one short beep is the _everythings OK alarm_.
> 
> Try resetting the CMOS.  (If you've got a blinking cursor that means you have a video output-- Therefore, leave the cable plugged into whatever is giving you the blinking cursor.)



Thanks Streetfighter  - I am using the original ASUS card I bought which I thought was cooked.  It worked in my test environment before I hooked everything else up to it inside the case.  The GIGABYTE card would not work in my test environment.

I know this sounds funny but my set-up now feels correct.  I thought there might be a weak connection on the video card so I reseated it but still no luck into the bios?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

diconnect the optical and hard drives then try to get into bios. ( I assume one of them is now stalling the boot)


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Aren't you using the GA-890GPA-UD3H?
> 
> On that board (and pretty much every other board that I know of) one short beep is the _everythings OK alarm_.
> 
> Try resetting the CMOS.  (If you've got a blinking cursor that means you have a video output-- Therefore, leave the cable plugged into whatever is giving you the blinking cursor.)



Thanks streetfighter 2 

I rest the CMOS battery (i.e., turned off the power and carefully removed the CMOS item - then re-inserted it and powered up again).  This brought me to a Gigabyte Main screen that has two options (Hit delete for set-up or tab to move around).  I chose both of these many times but it was as if my pc was frozen as nothing happened.  I replugged both keyboards several times in all the USB slots (and PS2 slot) but no luck?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> diconnect the optical and hard drives then try to get into bios. ( I assume one of them is now stalling the boot)



Thanks sneekypeet - I tried this but got the same result of a blinking cursor on the monitor...


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Next time you boot try unplugging the keyboard and then plug it back in...maybe it will prompt a driver search. Check device manager to see if all is well there and reload driver maybe?



Thanks rickss69 - I tired this with both keyboards several times but no luck...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

Did you stab Jesus in another life?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

I have four RAM slots with two in one color and two in another color. Right now I have both cards inserted into the same colored slots.  What about if I placed one memory stick in one colored slot and the other memory stick in a different colored slot?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

I would use one stick and clear the CMOS then try to boot to bios. Even with no drives in place with a card, board, some ram, and a CPU you should be able to get into the bios.


----------



## Batou1986 (Nov 12, 2010)

Sometimes holding or pressing delete to many times will cause it to error out. 
Wait till you see the lock lights on the keyboard flash that indicates that its booted to the point of KB detection, then press delete a few times .


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

That too, good point.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I would use one stick and clear the CMOS then try to boot to bios. Even with no drives in place with a card, board, some ram, and a CPU you should be able to get into the bios.



Thanks sneekypeet - that worked!!!!

Please stay with me on this - I am in the bios right now - Do I run setup - then power down to connect the cd and hard drive

Then power up, format my drive and install win 7 update (I have an XP update cd and a full version cd of Windows 98 as my "Microsoft proof" disks?

Or as I am in the bios right now, do I set my boot order for cd rom first, followed by hard drive - then shut down, plug in cd and hd and reboot up with gigabyte mobo disk in cd drive?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Did you stab Jesus in another life?



Thanks for the good laugh - I needed it!


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

I would set the ram voltage and timings found on the sticker on the ram into the bios. power down and try to get to bios with the HDD alone and see if the bios sees the new drive. If all is good to go at this point, plug in the optical drive and again be sure bios sees it. Once you can still get to bios at this point, I would then throw in the Windows disc and get to writing the OS.

Dont add a disc until you can get all the hardware connected and into bios and seen with the bios.

Then just drop in the W7 disc, write the OS, it will do the formatting. After the OS is in, then you can get the GB CD for utilities, but I suggest you use either windows updates for drivers or hunt them out. The ones on the disc are usually out of date.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> I would set the ram voltage and timings found on the sticker on the ram into the bios. power down and try to get to bios with the HDD alone and see if the bios sees the new drive. If all is good to go at this point, plug in the optical drive and again be sure bios sees it. Once you can still get to bios at this point, I would then throw in the Windows disc and get to writing the OS.
> 
> Dont add a disc until you can get all the hardware connected and into bios and seen with the bios.
> 
> Then just drop in the W7 disc, write the OS, it will do the formatting. After the OS is in, then you can get the GB CD for utilities, but I suggest you use either windows updates for drivers or hunt them out. The ones on the disc are usually out of date.




Ok thanks sneekypeet - 
I hooked the Cdrom and then the HDD.  When I rebooted and went into the bios it recognized both items under the SATA descriptions.  But when I saved and moved on, I got this message:

"Reboot and select proper boot device"

I rebooted and still get that message?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2010)

Tap F12 for boot menu and choose CD-ROM/DVD-ROM.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

Select your cdplayer in bios to boot first and insert your Windows disk.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> Select your cdplayer in bios to boot first and insert your Windows disk.



Thanks rickss69 - I am soooo close!

I got windows 7 to begin the install but when it got to selecting the partition, I selected the only one I have (a 1.5 tb hd w/one partition) windows says "setup unable to create a new system partition".  So I rebooted using the Seagate HD setup cd but now I am back to getting the "Reboot and select proper boot device" message.  I tried f12 (and all the other function keys but still get this message.  Should I try win 7 again but instead of a clean install, select upgrade from xp as my installation (even thought the hd is empty and brand new)?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

Are you sure you didnt stab Jesus in another life?   Yeah, keep pluggin away at it until you can format the hdd. Do you have one with an OS already installed?


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

when you boot the disc and get to where it asks for the setup onto a drive, there is a way to key up an advanced menu where you can manually format the drive, then install the OS. See if that helps.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

^ That, plus if you have a Vista disk I have found it is by far the best one to use to ready a hdd when problems arise.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> when you boot the disc and get to where it asks for the setup onto a drive, there is a way to key up an advanced menu where you can manually format the drive, then install the OS. See if that helps.



Thanks sneekypeet - Yes, in Win7 set-up, I got there and had a few choices one of them being NEW and one being FORMAT.  NEW was greyed out so I had to chose Format and after about 10 seconds I got the same "Setup unable to create a new system partition" message...


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> ^ That, plus if you have a Vista disk I have found it is by far the best one to use to ready a hdd when problems arise.



Thanks ricksss69 - I only have an XP upgrade cd and the win 7 upgrade cd.  Do you think I should try the xp cd?  Then after it installs (if it does) come back and install win 7?  I guess the big thing here is getting the hard drive to be partitioned by the win 7 upgrade disk which does not seem to be working...so would the xp disk do the job?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

I do have another HD with this win7 upgrade installed on it.  Would placing this in my mobo work?  If so, would I have to plug this HD into sata1, with the second 1.5 new blank hd in sata2, and my cd/dvd player in sata3 or does the mobo sata sequence not matter?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks sneekypeet - Yes, in Win7 set-up, I got there and had a few choices one of them being NEW and one being FORMAT.  NEW was greyed out so I had to chose Format and after about 10 seconds I got the same "Setup unable to create a new system partition" message...



Shouldn't even need to do either new nor format. Just click on the disk and choose next. It "SHOULD" do all the work for you.


----------



## sneekypeet (Nov 12, 2010)

if 7 is an update, yes you need a real OS to start from, sorry.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> if 7 is an update, yes you need a real OS to start from, sorry.



Didn't catch that!! There is a work-around but unsure of the legality.


----------



## MT Alex (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> I do have another HD with this win7 upgrade installed on it.  Would placing this in my mobo work?  If so, would I have to plug this HD into sata1, with the second 1.5 new blank hd in sata2, and my cd/dvd player in sata3 or does the mobo sata sequence not matter?



It would work, and you would just have to select that drive in the BIOS in the boot priority menu.  Like the peet says, if 7 is update, I believe you need a replacement OS on the drive.


----------



## qamulek (Nov 12, 2010)

In Win7 installer try delete the partition so the HDD is in a raw format, then select "new" partition(or w/e it is for win7 installer).

Oh crap win7 upgrade?  I know from experience that Windows XP upgrade absolutely would not continue unless you either had a previous version of windows installed or a previous windows install CD.  Try to do an install of winXp without connecting it to the internet, immediately shut down after first boot, then install win7.



> I do have another HD with this win7 upgrade installed on it. Would placing this in my mobo work?


Try it.  I bet it will install over the old win7 HDD, but I don't know if it will install onto the new 1.5Gb HDD without first installing winXp.  Just try it and see.

Edit:  LOL@ the x4 "oh crap its an upgrade? ya need a real os installed first"


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

JrRacinFan said:


> Shouldn't even need to do either new nor format. Just click on the disk and choose next. It "SHOULD" do all the work for you.



Thanks JrRacinFan - But that option "Next" is greyed out.  Is it a timing thing?  When I click on advanced options at this juncture, should I walk away for a while and come back to see if it becomes "ungreyed out"?  The other choices are not greyed out, i.e. "Format" and a couple of others...


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

sneekypeet said:


> if 7 is an update, yes you need a real OS to start from, sorry.



Thanks sneekypeet - I couldn't remember which full os's I had but I just checked and I have a full version of Win NT followed by a Win XP upgrade and then a Win 7 upgrade.  So I will start with booting up on the NT disk.

Thanks


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

qamulek said:


> In Win7 installer try delete the partition so the HDD is in a raw format, then select "new" partition(or w/e it is for win7 installer).
> 
> Oh crap win7 upgrade?  I know from experience that Windows XP upgrade absolutely would not continue unless you either had a previous version of windows installed or a previous windows install CD.  Try to do an install of winXp without connecting it to the internet, immediately shut down after first boot, then install win7.
> 
> ...



Thanks gamulek - I will give this a try before resorting to booting up with Win NT (My only full version cd).


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks gamulek - I will give this a try before resorting to booting up with Win NT (My only full version cd).



You probably wont be able to load Win NT on a system that new, it wont recognise the hardware and ram size, hdd size etc.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks gamulek - I will give this a try before resorting to booting up with Win NT (My only full version cd).




I have an odd question on something please - If I have two h-drives, one has win 7 on it with my files from a previous set-up, and the other is my new empty h-drive, why won't my new build setup and BIOS recognize the h-drive with win 7 on it and thus allow me to avoid a reinstall of the win 7 os?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> You probably wont be able to load Win NT on a system that new, it wont recognise the hardware and ram size, hdd size etc.



SO I may have to bite the bullet and buy a win 7 full version?  I don;t mind as I have always upgraded since Win NT.  But will buying the full version allow me to get past this partition block (should your suggestions/tips above in this thread not work out)?

Where can I get a good price on Win 7 full version and could I get it at a store today, i.e., best buy, office max, directron, microcenter, or frys?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> I have an odd question on something please - If I have two h-drives, one has win 7 on it with my files from a previous set-up, and the other is my new empty h-drive, why won't my new build setup and BIOS recognize the h-drive with win 7 on it and thus allow me to avoid a reinstall of the win 7 os?



To thin out the terminology please refer to "h-drives" as HDs (Hard Drives) or HDDs (Hard Disk Drives).  Thanks.

Your system will recognize the HD with win7 on it but it might not boot correctly off that drive.  There are some differences in the core files of Windows which vary according to the CPU and mobo you're using (which is mostly unrelated to post-install drivers).  The aforementioned files may prevent Win7 from communicating with your hardware and result in the computer freezing, restarting or throwing an unrecoverable error during boot.

You can attempt to boot using the drive with win7 already on it (and it may work) but I strongly recommend doing a clean install for optimal performance.



Thlorian said:


> SO I may have to bite the bullet and buy a win 7 full version?  I don;t mind as I have always upgraded since Win NT.  But will buying the full version allow me to get past this partition block (should your suggestions/tips above in this thread not work out)?
> 
> Where can I get a good price on Win 7 full version and could I get it at a store today, i.e., best buy, office max, directron, microcenter, or frys?



I'd highly recommend trying the method described on the follow link before you throw away your money:
http://forum.notebookreview.com/win...-7-download-links-just-like-vista-before.html

Also there are lots of ways to mess with the Win7 discs depending on how resilient you are.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 12, 2010)

or you could just download XP and install that to upgrade being as you wont be using it anyway I see no issues with doing this. (I am not a lawyer though so.....  )


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> To thin out the terminology please refer to "h-drives" as HDs (Hard Drives) or HDDs (Hard Disk Drives).  Thanks.
> 
> Your system will recognize the HD with win7 on it but it might not boot correctly off that drive.  There are some differences in the core files of Windows which vary according to the CPU and mobo you're using (which is mostly unrelated to post-install drivers).  The aforementioned files may prevent Win7 from communicating with your hardware and result in the computer freezing, restarting or throwing an unrecoverable error during boot.
> 
> ...



Thanks streetfighter 3 -This is pretty new to me but I am willing to try it.  So all I need is to download and then use the key extraction program on my current computer (the one I am using right now to converse with you online) to extract the factory win 7 key from this computer and save it to a thumb drive or cd.  Then follow the instructions in the link you provided via downloading the three files and then creating an iso file.  Is this legal and is there a fee or cost for these files?  Following the instructions closely will provide me with a a full version of Win 7 that will allow me to get past the partition block I am stuck on right now using the Win 7 upgrade disk...

Thanks


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

Actually Directron down the road has an OEM 64 bit full version for $98.  I'm thinking of just making the purchase so that I can save some time plus have a much newer full version on hand (bye bye WIn NT) fo future upgrades, builds, etc....


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 12, 2010)

A good idea if you don't mind paying for it again, and if you haven't used the upgrade just sell it on here or ebay! 

Good luck man!!


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

NdMk2o1o said:


> A good idea if you don't mind paying for it again, and if you haven't used the upgrade just sell it on here or ebay!
> 
> Good luck man!!



Thanks NdMk2o1o - I guess my only question left please is will the full version get me past the partition block?  Do you know by chance?


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Nov 12, 2010)

There shouldn't be any issues with an OEM copy, let us know how it goes.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

Yep - Took one of your suggestions and deleted the partition and it worked...sort of...windows installed but then the key I used from the upgrade would not work....so I have two choices....extract the key from one of the HP systems I have and try to use it...or buy the full version for $98....

Thanks again for all your help as I am pretty much close to up and running from pretty much disaster mode two weeks ago!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

wait, couldn't you clone your old drive to your new drive, then try to reinstall win 7 on it? Would save you the 100 bucks  I'd go through the trouble to save 100$ if I were you, just buy the full version of Windows 8 when it comes out lol

EDIT: nvm, so it installed? all you need is the key? is there no ey with the upgrade version?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks streetfighter 3 -This is pretty new to me but I am willing to try it.  So all I need is to download and then use the key extraction program on my current computer (the one I am using right now to converse with you online) to extract the factory win 7 key from this computer and save it to a thumb drive or cd.  Then follow the instructions in the link you provided via downloading the three files and then creating an iso file.  Is this legal and is there a fee or cost for these files?  Following the instructions closely will provide me with a a full version of Win 7 that will allow me to get past the partition block I am stuck on right now using the Win 7 upgrade disk...
> 
> Thanks



It's completely legal and free provided you already own a license.  The files are direct from Microsuck.  What matters is that your key works for the version of the win7 installer you download.  I'm not sure if your key is specific to the upgrade disc and will not work with any of the files linked on that page.

Also, I can't figure out what you mean when you say "partition block".


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> It's completely legal and free provided you already own a license.  The files are direct from Microsuck.  What matters is that your key works for the version of the win7 installer you download.  I'm not sure if your key is specific to the upgrade disc and will not work with any of the files linked on that page.
> 
> Also, I can't figure out what you mean when you say "partition block".



I was stuck in the win 7 set-up on the partition section but took a tip from this thread and deleted the partition.  This allowed me to create a new partition (lifting the "grey out" from the "new" option) and I was able to get all the way up to the key entry.  I am going to try to get back to the key entry part one more time and enter the OEM key from another computer.  If no luck there, I'm off to Directron for the last piece of this puzzle.  I can't thank ALL OF you enough for your tips and help!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

Here, this one works great: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

please dont waste 100$, I hate seeing people waste 100$


----------



## cadaveca (Nov 12, 2010)

OK, so the problem now is that your motherboard's drive controller isn't supported by the OS install disk(how it is, for AMD). You need to create a disk/thumbdrive with the AHCI drivers before you can install the OS, or switch the drive controller to "IDE" mode. This is why it was having issues creating the partition to install the OS.

Then, you can install Win7 without the key. instal a lower version that what your key is for. Then, from the Win7 desktop, put Win7 disc in drive, and "upgrade" to the version you paid for.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

n-ster said:


> Here, this one works great: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
> 
> please dont waste 100$, I hate seeing people waste 100$



Thanks n-ster

Got the OEM - I will try it right now and brb...


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Thanks n-ster
> 
> Got the OEM - I will try it right now and brb...



np (there is a  Thanks button for that )

Hope everything works out


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> I was stuck in the win 7 set-up on the partition section but took a tip from this thread and deleted the partition.  This allowed me to create a new partition (lifting the "grey out" from the "new" option) and I was able to get all the way up to the key entry.



Thanks for clearing that up.

It's not a "partition block" per se.  Windows 7 does not like to be installed into an existing partition (to prevent installing an OS directly over another).  Consequently you have to delete a partition to get "unpartitioned space" which Windows 7 will install into without complaint provided it's big enough.



n-ster said:


> Here, this one works great: http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html
> 
> please dont waste 100$, I hate seeing people waste 100$


Pardon me being an idiot but whats the point of that?



cadaveca said:


> OK, so the problem now is that your motherboard's drive controller isn't supported by the OS install disk(how it is, for AMD). You need to create a disk/thumbdrive with the AHCI drivers before you can install the OS, or switch the drive controller to "IDE" mode. This is why it was having issues creating the partition to install the OS.


By OS install disc I assume you mean Windows XP disc.  The Windows 7 disc, by contrast, already has AHCI drivers and installs fine on every modern chipset I've tried.  Slipstreaming drivers may be non-trivial for Thlorian as it does involve several steps and often the use of tools like nLite.  On the other hand switching the controller to IDE mode is a decent fix to the problem (IMO).

If you don't mind here's my thoughts on the topic:
-Older 'upgrade' discs (XP & 2000 amongst them) only asked for a previous Windows disc before doing a proper fresh install
-Newer 'upgrade' discs (Vista and 7) need a HD with an installed version of Winblows
-He has a full 2000, an XP upgrade and a Win7 Upgrade disc
Therefore I would switch the controller to IDE, install XP and use the 2000 disc to get the installer to pass the 'upgrade' test.  Then I would switch the controller back to AHCI then run the Windows 7 upgrade disc and it will see that XP is installed so it will (presumably) work without any hitches.  Done.

Where did I go wrong?


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

He wants a W7 key from one of his HP machines, so he uses that program to find out?


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Oh, I would have thought of something a little more targeted like one of these:
http://pcsupport.about.com/od/productkeysactivation/tp/topkeyfinder.htm

I've been using magical jelly bean keyfinder for a long time but I have never used it in Windows 7.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

Well, I had tried the Belarc to see if it works for me and it did, so thought it had a good chance for him


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

cadaveca said:


> OK, so the problem now is that your motherboard's drive controller isn't supported by the OS install disk(how it is, for AMD). You need to create a disk/thumbdrive with the AHCI drivers before you can install the OS, or switch the drive controller to "IDE" mode. This is why it was having issues creating the partition to install the OS.
> 
> Then, you can install Win7 without the key. instal a lower version that what your key is for. Then, from the Win7 desktop, put Win7 disc in drive, and "upgrade" to the version you paid for.



Ok thanks cadaveca - How do I do this:

"switch the drive controller to "IDE" mode"

Is this done in the BIOS and it will work even though all connections are SATA?

Thanks


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

^ Yes, in bios.


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

I believe that resetting CMOS automatically sets it to IDE mode, so I'm pretty sure your are in IDE mode atm

Could you fill out your System Specs please?


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

streetfighter 2 said:


> Thanks for clearing that up.
> 
> It's not a "partition block" per se.  Windows 7 does not like to be installed into an existing partition (to prevent installing an OS directly over another).  Consequently you have to delete a partition to get "unpartitioned space" which Windows 7 will install into without complaint provided it's big enough.
> 
> ...



Ok thanks - So next step before throwing $100 out the "window" (no pun intended) is to go into my BIOS and somehow figure out how to switch something related to my HD to IDE mode (instead of SATA mode?).  Then reboot with the Win XP upgrade disc intact.  When the XP upgrade disk asks me to pass the upgrade test, I will pop the Windows NT disk in, then proceed to install xp upgrade.  When xp is done, I will go back into the BIOS and reverse the IDE switch above.  Then install win7 upgrade.  If I missed anything, plmk....and thanks-thanks-thanks!!


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

BTW - the OEM key did not work...


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Nov 12, 2010)

I would just commence drinking...


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 12, 2010)

rickss69 said:


> I would just commence drinking...



lol - No that was two weeks ago when I thought I had fried everything up.  Now I am determined as a newbie to get this up and running and I am very close!  Yes, I bought another HP system but my wife ended up taking it as her xmas gift because she needs one so that worked out ok.  So my loss here is only that I have a brand new extra gigabyte board that I will probably just sell at a good discount to someone here on this great site (if that is allowable pursuant to forum rules)....

Thanks


----------



## n-ster (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes it is allowed, and please fill in our System specs and check yes to "show it to everyone"

not much point in AHCI unless you have an SSD IMO, and still, you could install in IDE mode and switch it to AHCI through registry and BIOS


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> So next step before throwing $100 out the "window" (no pun intended) is to go into my BIOS and somehow figure out how to switch something related to my HD to IDE mode (instead of SATA mode?).



Pretty much.  In order to increase compatibility many SATA controllers have a mode called IDE mode or IDE Emulation mode.  This has the advantage that it works with software not designed for the newer AHCI mode but the disadvantage of not having new features like hot-swap and NCQ.

Your SATA controller may also have a mode for RAID and combinations of RAID, IDE and AHCI.  I'd like to show you exactly which option to change and what value to set it as in the BIOS but unfortunately I have to go run some errands so it'll have to wait till later.  (I'm betting someone else will be able to do it before I get a chance.)



Thlorian said:


> Then reboot with the Win XP upgrade disc intact.  When the XP upgrade disk asks me to pass the upgrade test, I will pop the Windows NT disk in, then proceed to install xp upgrade.  When xp is done, I will go back into the BIOS and reverse the IDE switch above.  Then install win7 upgrade.  If I missed anything, plmk....and thanks-thanks-thanks!!



That's what I'd do.  I can't think of a reason it won't work.


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Nov 12, 2010)

The whole kit and caboodle.

Before I begin though do you have a Windows 2000 disc or an NT disk (note the clever switch of the last letter)?  If all you have is an NT diskette I don't think that will work. If you have a Windows 2000 disc I'm pretty sure that will work.

You can see here it says that your SATA ports default to IDE mode so it should already work with your XP disc:






If you want to change the mode simply read over this:





These instructions were taken from the ASUS M4A78T-E Manual.


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks Folks - I have a Win NT disk and it did not work so I ordered the Win 7 OEM disk and will pick up tomorrow.  Thanks everyone for all your help and I learned quite a bit from this!


----------



## n-ster (Nov 13, 2010)

Just FYI, Win 7 Pro has XP backwards compatibility


----------



## DRDNA (Nov 13, 2010)

if you had a Windows 7 Upgrade CD and Valid Key ...alls you needed to do is call MS (free) and tell em that your hdd WAS REPLACED or your mobo cuz of failure and that you did not install the original OS and they will give you the method and key to make the upgrade version install like the full version...I have done this a few more times than I would have liked too..lol


----------



## Thlorian (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello all!  Just wanted to thank you all again as my system is up and running smoothly.  I'll be oc'ing the black edition 965 this weekend, as well as the MSI 5570 vid card and can't wait!  It cost me a bit more through this project but I learned quite a bit of tech stuff and got my wife's xmas present out of the way to boot!

Thanks again!


----------



## CDdude55 (Nov 18, 2010)

Thlorian said:


> Hello all!  Just wanted to thank you all again as my system is up and running smoothly.  I'll be oc'ing the black edition 965 this weekend, as well as the MSI 5570 vid card and can't wait!  It cost me a bit more through this project but I learned quite a bit of tech stuff and got my wife's xmas present out of the way to boot!
> 
> Thanks again!



Congrats on getting the system working!!!


----------

